# Season Ender



## Brine (Jul 8, 2013)

Been a quick tourney season for me. I didn't get to fish much this season; however, last tourney of the year I managed to finish with a win. Weather kept going from clouds, wind and rain, to bright sun and back again all day. Anytime the sun tucked away, I was throwing a buzzbait or swimbait shallow and when the sun stayed out for more than 5 minutes, I'd throw a jig into deeper cover. We culled 5 or 6 times, and our winning sack was 15# and change. Second place had 12# something. 

I had on my Tinboat shirt, but the 5# fish is blocking the logo :evil:


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 8, 2013)

Congratulations :beer: :beer:


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 8, 2013)

Last tourney of the year?? What happened to the rest of summer and this fall?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 9, 2013)

=D> nice


----------



## Brine (Jul 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321644#p321644 said:


> tnriverluver » Yesterday, 21:49[/url]"]Last tourney of the year?? What happened to the rest of summer and this fall?



I fish in a club. The club has a starting tournament and an ending tournament each year. Hence, it was my Tournament Season Ender. 

Fun fishing the rest of the year. 8)


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the win =D>


----------



## fish devil (Jul 9, 2013)

:twisted: Congrats!!!! Great way to end the season. =D> I have twelve more club tourneys to go. We are currently tied for 2nd place.


----------



## RStewart (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice catch. Way to end the season.


----------



## Brine (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks fellers.....

My guess is our electric only tourneys start a few months earlier down here than up North. Jan and Feb are usually the kickoff's months for us in GA, and most clubs fish every other weekend.


----------

